# Hymer B694 any good???



## Forestboy (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi All

We've only been without a m/home for about 8 weeks and its driven us nuts  

We just recieved the money from USA for the sale of our RV got the full asking price. :lol: 
We had intended to buy a S820 Hymer we'd fell in love with but the guy sold it a few weeks ago :evil: Can't find another within our budget and as we have plans for some of the money we will not spend a penny more than we allocated.

Anyway we've found an exceptionally nice Hymer B694 within our budget and loaded with extras, we've bid on it and it looks as if we've got it. 

Are there any inherent faults with this model I should look for????
Don't know much about Euro vans as the last 4 vans have been Rvs and the last Euro van was 18 years ago.

Thanks in advance


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yep mine is very good........ ask away with any questions... Clive


----------



## Forestboy (Feb 19, 2007)

clive1821 said:


> Yep mine is very good........ ask away with any questions... Clive


Hi Clive

Never had a Fiat before some people swear by them others at them, seem to be 1000s on the road surely they can't all be bad.

Do you know what payload you have left in running mode? eg fully loaded fuel water food drink cloths, as it has a large garage and I could see it being easily overloaded.

How much water does it hold

Is the rear bed comfotable


----------



## andygrisswell (Dec 7, 2007)

Mine is very good too


----------

